# Pepsi cola



## Kittrell87 (Mar 18, 2020)

Trying to date this bottle all I can tell is pre 1946 only Marks on bottle is pepsi cola on the side and pepsi cola bottling co. Durham nc and it hs 6 1/2 flu oz on the bottom no other markings on the bottom


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks like1916-22. Therabouts.

 Nothing


----------

